# Moin from Germany



## Medienhexer (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi everyone

Kind of new here, but not exactly.

I've been lurking around the forums forever (more active on the two forums where it's hip to be snarky about every new plug-in) and registered back in 2015 during my first toe-dipping into production music. I got as far as AudioJungle and Pond5.

Last November or December, Dan Graham's book helped me a lot towards understanding how the industry really works and inspired me to go all-in. I joined one of the independent A&Rs in March and have been submitting to requests for a few months now while setting up my website and the YouTube channel (please like and subscribe )

I'm learning something new every day and really enjoy trying out music styles that I kind of understand but never thought about trying before. Baby's lullabies... that's a thing? Jup, that's a thing! Let's do ten 

My passion for music started with the guitar at age 14 and music production was kind of a by-product of trying to immortalise my early masterpieces. *cough* My first DAW was Logic Audio Discovery with the Audiowerk8 sound card. I tried basically every other major DAW and am back to Logic and Ableton Live now and very happy with that.

Since it's all out in the open on linkedin: 

I worked for NI from 2011 to 2015 in product development. I met lots of very talented people there. In the first 6 months, I got to work with the KONTAKT PLAYER library developers and had great experiences with the likes of audiobro, Cinesamples, Soniccouture and several other developers. And I can attest that they are great people to work with (however much that counts from a newbee).

So, looking forward to getting more involved here and phasing out my activity on the other forums. Would love to get in touch with some people here in Germany to talk shop about the business side working with the US.

Oh, shameless plug of my publicly visible music on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnPQN1m1CeWEe1xz3DCA3eA

Most of the music I wrote this year is still tied in to submissions to libraries, so not public.

Thanks so much if you read the whole thing.

Cheers,
Gero


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 21, 2019)

welcome Gero -- glad to have you. We have quite a few members from Germany and Austria (and of course all over), so I hope you can meet more.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## bryla (Jul 22, 2019)

Mojn from Nord-Schleswig 

Good to see you here!


----------



## Saxer (Jul 22, 2019)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Uiroo (Jul 22, 2019)

Tach auch!


----------



## Justus (Jul 22, 2019)

Moin from Hamburg!!


----------



## JEPA (Jul 22, 2019)

Sei gegrüßt!


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 22, 2019)

Morsche


----------



## Chris Wagner (Jul 22, 2019)

Moin und viel Spaß hier.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 22, 2019)

Habe keine angst!


----------



## Medienhexer (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------

